# Orange County SC advances on pens to USL Championship Final



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 22, 2021)

Lads are off to Tampa Bay to play the Rowdies for the USL Final.  Sunday, November 28 at 5:30 PM PST on ESPN.
If you're in OC, team is having a watch party at Left Coast Brewery in Irvine.






						MATCH RECAP: ORANGE COUNTY SC WINS THE WESTERN CONFERENCE AND MOVES ONTO 2021 USL CHAMPIONSHIP FINAL
					






					www.orangecountysoccer.com


----------

